#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > سوال: ثبت نام سایت ایران خودرو

## غفور

سلام و شب بخیر خدمت دوستان و اساتید اهل فن و مسلط به فنون های رزمی :ثبت نام سایت ایران خودرو: 
امیدوازم قیمتی که تایپک زدم به جا باشه
سوال بنده اینه که آیا کسی از دوستان تاکنون موفق به ثبت نام ایران خودرو شدند یا نه اگه آره چطور؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## gg11733183

سلام من بیش از سی چهل بار در این یکی دوماه اخیر انجام دادم ولی نمیشه به سرورشرکت ای پی دادند هیچ کس به جزخودشون نمیتونن بخرن
فقط حدود 2ماه پیش یک ماشین من ثبت نام کردم tu5 405

----------

*غفور*

----------


## ajamee

سلام
با مودم میتواند این کار را انجام بدهد

----------

*غفور*

----------


## davood4000

یکشنبها به مدت ۳دقیقه سایت باز میشه

----------

*غفور*

----------


## tahaali9095

دوستان
ربات گذاشتن خود ایران خودروییا

----------

*غفور*

----------


## غفور

با چه مودمی؟ چه طوری؟

----------


## غفور

> سلام من بیش از سی چهل بار در این یکی دوماه اخیر انجام دادم ولی نمیشه به سرورشرکت ای پی دادند هیچ کس به جزخودشون نمیتونن بخرن
> فقط حدود 2ماه پیش یک ماشین من ثبت نام کردم tu5 405


شدنش میشه دوست عزیز. همین منطقه ی خودمون یه همماری هست هر دفعه یکیو میزنه . از نمایندگی میپرسم میگه باز فلانی یه دونه دلشت ثبت نامی. میخوام بدونم جریان ربات تلگرامی چیه؟

----------


## mori220

دوستان عزیز 
لطفا شایعه پراکنی نکنند
تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم مشکل از ایرانخودرو نیست
اولا که ثبت نام محدودیت داره و از یه تعداد به بعد نمیشه ثبت نام کرد
دوم اینکه تعداد ورودی ثبت نام کنندگان زیاد و محدودیت پهنای باند هست
پس کسانی میتونن ثبت نان بکنن که زودتر بتونن وارد سایت بشن . البته گریزهایی هم وجود داشت که هرموقع این رخنه ها پیدا میشه جلوش رو میگیرن.
مثلا تا چند وقت پیش یک سری افراد مبالغ هنگفتی بابت ثبت نام میگرفتن که مشکل شناسایی و دستشون کوتاه شد.
البته به اینترنت و سرعت اینترنتتون همبستگی داره ولی نه زیاد.
و در کل همون دقایق اول ثبت نام تموم میشه و دیگه نمیشه ثبت نام کرد.
یکی از راهکارها استفاده از حواله های همکاران ایرانخودرو هست که یکسری، این حواله ها رو می فروشن و اون هم دردسرهای خاص خودش رو داره

----------

*mehran76gh*

----------


## reza.93

> دوستان عزیز 
> لطفا شایعه پراکنی نکنند
> تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم مشکل از ایرانخودرو نیست
> اولا که ثبت نام محدودیت داره و از یه تعداد به بعد نمیشه ثبت نام کرد
> دوم اینکه تعداد ورودی ثبت نام کنندگان زیاد و محدودیت پهنای باند هست
> پس کسانی میتونن ثبت نان بکنن که زودتر بتونن وارد سایت بشن . البته گریزهایی هم وجود داشت که هرموقع این رخنه ها پیدا میشه جلوش رو میگیرن.
> مثلا تا چند وقت پیش یک سری افراد مبالغ هنگفتی بابت ثبت نام میگرفتن که مشکل شناسایی و دستشون کوتاه شد.
> البته به اینترنت و سرعت اینترنتتون همبستگی داره ولی نه زیاد.
> و در کل همون دقایق اول ثبت نام تموم میشه و دیگه نمیشه ثبت نام کرد.
> یکی از راهکارها استفاده از حواله های همکاران ایرانخودرو هست که یکسری، این حواله ها رو می فروشن و اون هم دردسرهای خاص خودش رو داره


دوست عزیز سلام 
همین الان کسانی هستن که پولهای چند میلیونی میگیرن واسه ثبت نام....

----------


## mori220

> دوست عزیز سلام 
> همین الان کسانی هستن که پولهای چند میلیونی میگیرن واسه ثبت نام....


دوست عزیز این بود ولی جلوش رو گرفتن

----------

